# Best Homemade Tools >  Test if your gas has two cycle oil added or not.

## mr_modify1

This is the most positive way I have found yet.

----------

durrelltn (Oct 24, 2022),

EnginePaul (Oct 21, 2022),

gjwill22 (Oct 17, 2022),

johncg (Oct 18, 2022),

Jon (Oct 20, 2022),

nova_robotics (Oct 17, 2022),

rlm98253 (Oct 23, 2022),

Sleykin (Oct 23, 2022),

thevillageinn (Oct 18, 2022)

----------


## katy

What are the strips originally for? He said something about a hot tub and a pool. I watched and listened 3 times and couldn't make it out.

----------


## bob_3000

Why would you need a test strip? Just look at the gas, no oil..clear...with oil, blue tint.

----------


## nova_robotics

That's a great tip. Thanks!

----------


## thevillageinn

https://www.google.com/search?q=pool...UTF-8&hl=en-us

He described what they arebut if you arent familiar with them they may not make a lot of sense. The strips are a quick way to check pool and spa water for basic chemical levels - chlorine, ph, some acid, and some other things. 

Although it would have been nice to know what substance the indicator which changed was for, not all test strips have all the same substances represented. Hes offering a tip and a method to see whether you get similar results before relying on it - get some strips and see what happens between mixed and non-mixed gas.

----------

Sleykin (Oct 23, 2022)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks mr_modify1! We've added your Fuel Mixture Test Method to our Miscellaneous category,
as well as to your builder page: mr_modify1's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Fuel Mixture Test Method
 by mr_modify1

tags:
tester

----------


## gotcha6

Most mixing oil manufacturers do tint their oil, but some do not. In order to avoid even needing this test (which I like) I try to buy a tinted mixing oil, and I keep it in a container marked as such. You can even buy laminated tags for fuel cans that are multi lingual and can be attached and removed if the container is used for different liquids.

----------


## hemmjo

I did not even watch the video. WHY would you even bother to test that tiny amount of fuel to see if it has oil? If it has been so long you cannot remember which container has oil, the fuel is too old to be good for your small engine anyway. Mix it with 5 gallons of fresh gas and use it in your car or truck!! Then mix a fresh batch for your saw or whatever.

----------

Gadgeteer (Oct 24, 2022)

----------


## mr_modify1

The strips are swimming pool or hot tube test strips to test for chlorine content etc.

----------

